
Show HN: (closed beta)Apple Watch learns how you eat and helps with weight loss - OrangeMammoth
https://forms.office.com/Pages/ResponsePage.aspx?id=Elx0vgrGHkqjVw_4fDlmsT6u8ClZdpJDstKMAh6wsjVUNFlaU1lPVk02UDJKSDFHN1pQQkVXNkJNWC4u
======
BartBoch
Interesting concept, but why you ask for a phone number?

I think you should give the app for free for lifetime, or one year if they
will fill out a questionnaire after the beta.

~~~
OrangeMammoth
Phone number isn't necessary, we've updated the survey so now you don't need
to report it.

And thanks for your feedback, I've made a note of it!

